# Turn of the tide...



## Confusticated (Oct 14, 2003)

A long time ago Maedhros started a Silmarillion chapter by chapter discussion and it started strong but with each chapter there was less discussion than the previous.

Why don't TTF do this with LotR which more people are interested in? Lets all read through it and post our thoughts and questions arising in each chapter. Then those of you who know more extra info from HoME or The Silmarillion can also share it... for example 'Who is Elbereth Gilthoniel and who are these exiles?' Though I'm sure any long time member of TTF already knows THAT answer .

In truth I was ready to drop this place yesterday due to the two guys I have been having the most interesting discussions with are not around anymore, but nevermind that, more will show up, I hope.

But I think too much of my own interest which is the more ancient history of Middle-earth, the Valar and the Eldar... The WotJ. Fact is more people are into LotR so let's do it.

One rule: NO posting links of ANY old thread no matter how informative ?

And lets see if we can get some Dr. Ransoms posting? 

We can start with the Prologue as soon as someone says they're in.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 14, 2003)

Oo! 
Sounds good, count me in.

Could I do 'A Journey in the Dark' and 'Treebeard' ?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Oct 14, 2003)

First, what are the rules? Are you going to give everyone a week to read a chapter, then discuss it before going on? How's it work?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 14, 2003)

A week is what I had in mind, but I would hope that the previous discussion would still be active when each one is started. If someone will not be around for a week or two, they can easily go back and post in the ones they missed.

Aule, how about reserving just one for now? In case a lot of other people join later and would like to start one of the chapters. But in truth I don't think it matters who starts them, since everyone can post whatever they want in all of them.

If people start posting reservations, I'll edit them into my first post. I'll get a thread for the prologue up soon. Must read it again first .


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 14, 2003)

It sounds proper wicked 

Id love to take part


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

sounds like something even i woudl enjoy!


----------



## baragund (Oct 14, 2003)

Count me in!! It's been a couple of years since I read LOTR so I'm due for a refresher.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd love to do something, but I'd have to suggest that we start with The Hobbit first.

Additionally, there are almost 60 chapters in LotR. That's more than a year. How about 3 or 4 days each?


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 14, 2003)

Good luck with that.
I think that will all projects, they start really strong but they eventually fade little by little. Not just in this forum, but in others too.
It's like the dinosaurs. People first feared them, then loved them, then hated them and finally they just ignored them.


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 14, 2003)

There are a number of dinosaurs on this forum...though you are right, mostly we are ignored


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 14, 2003)

Ancalagon, you are a dragon...., not dinosaur, *D-R-A-G-O-N*!


----------



## Talierin (Oct 14, 2003)

No he's not, he's Anckle Pankle Puff!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Oct 14, 2003)

I would suggest doing starting with LOTR now (I just began, Im in the Old Forest now). My reasons for saying is, if we start with the Hobbit, theres a good chance we wont be done in time for ROTK movie. And in the case we are done in time, ou rmemories will all be fresh and then well hate the movies.

That probably didnt make sense.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 14, 2003)

I picked LotR instead of _The Hobbit_ for the fact that more people at this forum discuss LotR more often, and I think there would be more participartion.

I would also like to do a new chapter every 3 days, but would others be okay with that? I think this would give us a better chance of success. I think it should be moved along as fast as possible.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm game, though I can't promise to keep up.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool 

A thread has been opened for the Prologue, I guess whoever gets to it first (but please wait a few days?) can do the next chapter. Unless someone wants to come forth and claim it now.



> And in the case we are done in time, ou rmemories will all be fresh and then well hate the movies.
> 
> That probably didnt make sense.


But it did


----------



## David Pence (Oct 16, 2003)

That's a great idea Nóm!

"The Hobbit" is a good choice to start, because it's a relatively short book, and it will help set the pace for members to move on to "The Lord of the Rings."

I could setup a forum in the book section for 'TTF Reading Rings,' and setup special moderator or two to help keep it on track.

Now, we did try this a while back, and it didn't take off to well, not due to lack of interest, but lack of time available for those interested.

Since scheduling conflicts were the problem last time, and it may never be possible to coordinate a perfect time table for everyone, I suggest that we simply set a start date and just begin.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 16, 2003)

This is a really good idea. I would like to participate, but unfortunately I could only post occasionally, because the weeks coming up are going to be extremely busy and I won't be able to come on the Internet much.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Oct 16, 2003)

I really don't want to start this with the advent of the movies coming up. But at the same time I do. I know I will DESPISE the movies if I read it shortly beforehand. But I feel if I read it after the movie, I will have a false picture in my mind. I have done well to make my own places, make the faces of the characters, but the movie has had an effect.

So we can start this now, or later. I say we start with LOTR either way. The Hobbit's just not that captivating in my eyes. It's too full of loose ends to be good for discussion.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *So we can start this now, or later. I say we start with LOTR either way. The Hobbit's just not that captivating in my eyes. It's too full of loose ends to be good for discussion. *


Its the "Loose Ends" that make for the best discussion. Just think about the loose end of the "Balgog Wings" discussions.


----------



## Walter (Oct 16, 2003)

I recently re-read The Hobbit when I - finally - got my copy of _The Annotated Hobbit_ and I must say I enjoyed it greatly. And Douglas Anderson's comments are great if one is interested in some background information.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Nóm*
> I think it should be moved along as fast as possible.


Uh..Why?
I think that as each of the chapters are fairly long (some over 30 pages), and have a LOT of stuff packed into them (not counting the possible symbolism, metaphor, etc; just because it's not meant to be there doesn't mean it isn't!* ), and that to just whoosh through each one in three days would not do them justice.
And what's the hurry anyway?! Why not have one chapter for one week? I daresay some people (e.g. me!) would appreciate it, since they (e.g. I!) most probably have very many opther things to do. If a busy person wants to dedicate some time to this endeavour, they shouldn't be denied the opportunity: I say 1 per week! 


*Also, simply discussing the literary tools Tolkien uses on every page would be enough for a VERY long English term paper; three days would not suffice if we are to do this properly.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 17, 2003)

I said fast as possible. I mean fast as can be done without it being a problem.

I also saw people calling for the Silmarillion discussions to be two weeks apart, and a lot of those people ended up never posting in it.
But if people are going to be active if we do a chapter a week then that would not be a problem.

My own personal preference (which I do not recommend doing, as no one would like it, I am sure) is to have no schedule at all, and simply open the next chapter whenever the current one seems to be dead or at least temperarily dead... one can always bring it up a few week later.

But I think most people want this to be done with a lot of order and guidelines... so I'll ask: anyone want to be officially in charge of it?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Nóm*
> My own personal preference (which I do not recommend doing, as no one would like it, I am sure) is to have no schedule at all, and simply open the next chapter whenever the current one seems to be dead or at least temperarily dead... one can always bring it up a few week later.


I don't see a problem with this. In fact time regulations may even be too strict; and after all the thread wouldn't _close_ after the week it was discussed, would it?
As far as I saw, the Silmarillion discussion had no time structure or limitation; and although not many poeple joined up (personally, I would have liked to; but my Silmarillion-lore is far less apt as I wish it was), it seemed to work fine. New points arise and stands change as time passes, and as people gain new experiences; so whichever way would be fine. 
I will try to attend this LotR discussion, but I cannot guarantee enough free time for it.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 23, 2003)

Hmm my own judgement says it's time for the First Chapter. Anyone want to open the thread for it? If no one gets to it soon, I'll do it unless some objections pop up saying it isn't time yet.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Oct 24, 2003)

I got it, Nom. I just did a summary, I suppose thats what were supposed to do if we start a thread?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 24, 2003)

We can start them however we want. I guess in some cases with a summary of at least portions of the chapter, and especially if they relate to a question we are asking.

A good summary Dain, but I wonder if you want to toss in some of your thoughts on the events in the chapter or ask any questions arising from it.


----------

